# Do you shop in PINGU DOCE



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you receive a leaflet when you did your shopping over the past two weeks 


FROM SEPTEMBER 1ST will restrict card payments *incl MULTIBANCO * to a minimum of €20.

They estimate that this will save them a small fortune

Latest figures available show that in 2010, banks and card companies charged retailers €85.2 million in commissions for accepting debit and credit card payments.

No cash no carry - The Portugal News


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen small retailers do that in Canada, good for Pingu Doce for standing up to the banks and publicizing the situation. It's not such a hardship to carry 20€ around.

By the way - thanks for the Portugal News link, it's good to have another link to Portuguese news in English.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes nicely confusing leaflet, no doubt they'll pass savings on to customers the owning family being one of the richest in Portugal and Chairman ranked no1 with an estimated personal fortune of 2,070 million €


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Yes nicely confusing leaflet, no doubt they'll pass savings on to customers the owning family being one of the richest in Portugal and Chairman ranked no1 with an estimated personal fortune of 2,070 million €



At least it's a Portuguese owned business. I take your point about passing savings on to the customers, but that happens at all levels of the supply chain. I used to work developing computer systems for one of the Canadian banks, including programming formulas for interest rates and fees.
The banks make a lot of money on electronic financial transactions, true the systems cost a lot to develop, but the resulting revenue is huge. I think it's fair game to promote transparency and value for profit. The grocery stores have competition, we can walk in and see their prices and choose where to buy, the banks' costs are frequently not visible to the consumer (and they like that).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree, equally it costs sellers to bank money, when I was in retailing it was cheaper to take certain cards to others and some cards where cheaper than overall costs of paying takings in, so PD will save some fees and pay more in security services collecting and handling money, generally in Portugal the min spend is 5€, personally I prefer using a multibanco card, find you actually spend less.
You're probably not familar with Ryanair and their charges, basically you can only book online and payment is only free if you use a PrePaid Card (which have their own restrictions and cost of use) otherwise the charge is £6/€6 per person per flight booked so a family of 4 booking a return flight is charged £48/€48 for using a debit/ credit card, for a single card transaction, now that is how to make a profit.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I shop at a local computer store that gives a 3% discount for cash purchase - including bank debit cards. A smart approach I think, especially since they have great prices. 

I haven't flown with Ryanair, that's quite a hefty surcharge. I also haven't tried the PrePaid cards yet either, as there hasn't been an advantage here.


----------



## LooseBoots (Sep 5, 2014)

*Computer prices*



anapedrosa said:


> I shop at a local computer store that gives a 3% discount for cash purchase - including bank debit cards. A smart approach I think, especially since they have great prices.
> 
> I haven't flown with Ryanair, that's quite a hefty surcharge. I also haven't tried the PrePaid cards yet either, as there hasn't been an advantage here.


On Landing at Lisbon airport in March can you advise the best place to get new computers in respect of price and range?

Sometimes duty free at airports have inflated prices.

We need to replace our laptop/surface and would be grateful for any recommendations,


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

LooseBoots said:


> On Landing at Lisbon airport in March can you advise the best place to get new computers in respect of price and range?
> 
> Sometimes duty free at airports have inflated prices.
> 
> We need to replace our laptop/surface and would be grateful for any recommendations,




Hi,

In Portugal I have found Chip7 dot pt to be very good for shopping for computers. Peripherals I get at Worten, but I find that Chip 7 has a better selection. Their site is decent and I usually order online to deliver to a shop in my area.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

LooseBoots said:


> On Landing at Lisbon airport in March can you advise the best place to get new computers in respect of price and range?
> 
> Sometimes duty free at airports have inflated prices.
> 
> We need to replace our laptop/surface and would be grateful for any recommendations,


Also have at look at chiptec dot net.


----------



## LooseBoots (Sep 5, 2014)

*Computer shops*

Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------

